# Scraping class in central Florida?



## wedge446 (Feb 1, 2013)

Anyone know of any scraping class in central Florida I can take.

I have a South Bend 9"x54" lathe I want to rebuild. I know the ways are worn.


----------



## Richard King (Feb 1, 2013)

Drive up to Pine Mountain GA and take the class we have planed for April .  We now have 4 and need 2 more to make it happen.  Look on the other posts for more infor and who to contact.


----------



## CSudd (Feb 1, 2013)

wedge446,
The scraping/rebuilding class in Pine Mountain,Ga will be April 5,6,7. Send me an email for details if you are interested. It will be a good class if we can get enough folks to make it happen.

Thanks,
Craig
craigsudderth@rocketmail.com


----------



## rafe (Feb 3, 2013)

CSudd said:


> wedge446,
> The scraping/rebuilding class in Pine Mountain,Ga will be April 5,6,7. Send me an email for details if you are interested. It will be a good class if we can get enough folks to make it happen.
> 
> Thanks,
> ...



Please consider N. or Central Fl in the future .....I'd do it


----------

